
Show HN: Top 300 books were counted from hn in 2018 - jadeydi
https://live.godiscourse.com/topics/bfe42101-a1df-4ac8-b656-c287a9c434cb
======
burtonator
I computed a list of more than 500 PDFs on Hacker News in 2018 which you might
also like:

[https://getpolarized.io/2019/01/08/top-pdfs-
of-2018-hackerne...](https://getpolarized.io/2019/01/08/top-pdfs-
of-2018-hackernews.html)

~~~
jadeydi
Yeah it’s pretty cool

------
jadeydi
Top is according to the number of times mentioned and the post score.

